
Rendering the Hellscape of Doom Eternal [pdf] - todsacerdoti
http://advances.realtimerendering.com/s2020/RenderingDoomEternal.pdf
======
ArtWomb
Nice to see "Simulating Ocean Water", a beautiful classic CS Graphics paper
still SOTA ;)

[https://people.cs.clemson.edu/~jtessen/reports/papers_files/...](https://people.cs.clemson.edu/~jtessen/reports/papers_files/coursenotes2004.pdf)

------
bluedino
There was a time you could write a hobby graphics engine over a few months.

This is incredible.

